# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > iPod/MP3/MP4/Φορητές Συσκευές > [iPod] Ζητείται Τεχνικός, Αθήνα.

## alobarn

Γεια σας,


Εχω ένα tablet ONDA V975i και χρειάζομαι έναν τεχνικό στην Αθήνα (Βύρωνα  ή κέντρο Αθήνας) να κολλήσει δύο αντιστάσεις SMD 0603 πάνω στη πλακέτα  του..

Ξέρετε κάποιον?

----------


## betacord85

να κολλαει?με κολληση tig?mig?argkon?...τι αλλο θα ακουσουμε..οταν τον βρεις φωναξε μας...0603..λιγο δυσκολο μονο 0605

----------

